# Hilfe! Gothic 1 / Schläfertempel



## ReinhartderGrobe (29. August 2013)

*Hilfe! Gothic 1 / Schläfertempel*

erwache! hallo community


ich stecke im schläfertempel fest.
anfangs habe ich den fehler gemacht dass ich nicht die beiden tore geöffnet habe. ich hätte die drei  schalter gleich im 2ten raum in der richtigen reihenfolge betätigen sollen damit sich das tor öffnet. bin als fleischwanze (spruchrolle) unters tor durchgeflutscht.
nun muss ich den tempel verlassen und stehe natürlich hinter verschlossenem tor. teleportzauber  bringt mich auch nicht raus.

weiß jemand n tip?


----------



## chbdiablo (29. August 2013)

Am einfachsten wäre natürlich, einen alten Spielstand zu laden.

Ansonsten musst du wohl Cheats benutzen: Gothic - Cheats für PC
Ich weiß nicht, ob es einen Flug-Cheat oder so gibt, damit du rauskommst. Du kannst dir aber auf jeden Fall neue Schriftrollen zur Verwandlung herbeicheaten, so dass du als Fleischwanze wieder rauskommst.


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (12. September 2013)

spiel durchgespielt!   dank des fleischwanzen cheats


----------

